

Effective ML video - boutcher
http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/82

======
Groxx
FYI: "ML" as in "OCaml", not as in Machine Learning.

* disappointment sets in __*

I know _extremely_ little about OCaml, unfortunately. Anyone have any reasons
I should look into it / avoid it? My next major learning task is to dive
really deep into Ruby metaprogramming, which'll keep me busy for a few years,
but I'm always up for adding more things to my list.

~~~
sandGorgon
F# + Mono.

F# is derived from Ocaml and you can compile Ocaml programs using the F#
compiler (if they adhere to the -ml-compatibility subset)

